# VQ36 Motor buildup!!!!!



## HNE (May 13, 2003)

That's right a VQ36. Here's the ideas, and the data that I've gathered.

My plans:
VQ35 bottom end bored 1.5mm (.050") over, with original stroke.
VQ30 Heads that have been ported and polished, using Nismo 350Z VQ35 cams.
A JWT ECU to control timing and raise the rev limiter to approximately 7800 RPM. 

I do know that increasing the bore to 97mm will increase the swept volum of the combo to 601.53cc. With the stock chamber size of the VQ30 heads including the gasket at 55.3244676cc, that will put the Compression Ration at 11.8:1. Therefore I will be calling JE to get some 9.4:1 pistons made for the setup to lower the final CR to 11:1. Overlapping with the cams and retarding the timing via JWT ECU should resolve and detonation problems while running 93 octane pump gas. One thing that I have come across, is the fact that the pins on the cams are not the same on the VQ30 as they are on the VQ35. This means I will have to use the VQ35 chain cover to account for the deeper cam sprocket depth. Other than that, everything pretty much works out. If anyone has any comments, please post them. 

BTW, I'm hoping to get as close to 425 as I can out of this setup.

David Warner


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

Sounds good but does JWT have the ECU for the 350Z yet I didnt think it was available till later this year early next year. Either way good idea I am assuing you are doing this on a 350Z if not what car? This should prove to be interesting either way keep us updated.


----------



## HNE (May 13, 2003)

Rama said:


> *Sounds good but does JWT have the ECU for the 350Z yet I didnt think it was available till later this year early next year. Either way good idea I am assuing you are doing this on a 350Z if not what car? This should prove to be interesting either way keep us updated. *


Actually, by using the block side motor mounts from a VQ30 motor on the VQ35 block, the block will bolt into a Maxima. That's right. I'm hoping to have the first 425+ HP N/A Maxima! Woot!


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

:jawdrop: Whoa!


----------



## A329878 (Nov 30, 2003)

*Vq36*

How is your VQ36 going on ?
:cheers: :thumbup:


----------

